# Stuck at 500 rated trips?



## StickShiftUber (Feb 13, 2018)

Yeah, I know, ratings don't mean squat. Still, I can't help being bothered when I get a random 1 or 2 star for no apparent reason. So I've been waiting to get to 500 rated trips, so some of those old low ratings will finally go away.

Did 27 rides last weekend and finally got the last 7 ratings I needed to hit 500, and it stopped there. Did 17 rides this weekend and nada. Granted, I seem to get a lot of riders that don't rate (500/927), but I've never had 17+ rides go by without a single rating!

It's like "neener neener neener, you'll never get over 500!", lol.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

The way I understand it is it shows the latest 500 rated trips. In other word, once you did trip # 501. The 500 trips showing are trip 2 through trip 501. 

So if trip 1 was a 4 star and trip 501 is a five star, the 5 is added and the 4 drops off.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Your ratings are calculated only using your last 500 rated trips. It says so in the app. Looks like you've maxed out your star allowance. Put some on Ebay when they have cash value.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

How is the driver's rating calculated? Is there a formula? Thank you.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> How is the driver's rating calculated? Is there a formula? Thank you.


Simple math calculation:

Number of 5s x 5

4s x 4

3s x 3

2s x2

1s x 1

Total the numbers and divide by total rated trips.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## StickShiftUber (Feb 13, 2018)

Oh, I think I get it....nothing has changed because I've only gotten 5-star ratings since I hit 500, and all of my first ratings were also 5-star. So it will change if I, 1) get another sub-5 star rating or 2) get enough new 5-stars to reach the old sub-5 star ratings, i.e. if ride #11 was my first under-5 star, it won't go away until I get 11 5-stars since I hit 500 rated rides?


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

StickShiftUber said:


> Oh, I think I get it....nothing has changed because I've only gotten 5-star ratings since I hit 500, and all of my first ratings were also 5-star. So it will change if I, 1) get another sub-5 star rating or 2) get enough new 5-stars to reach the old sub-5 star ratings, i.e. if ride #11 was my first under-5 star, it won't go away until I get 11 5-stars since I hit 500 rated rides?


I believe it works like this: say your first 1 star occurred on your 20th RATED trip. When you hit RATED trip 520, that 1 star falls off and your overall rating is "recalculated"; assuming RATED trip 520 wasn't another 1 star.


----------

